# Monitor SAMSUNG 551v, Como puedo aumentarle el Brillo



## mocho_zapato (Dic 24, 2006)

Como puedo aumentarle el brillo a un monitor SAMSUNG SyncMaster 551v, en mi caso mi monitor tiene poco brillo asi vino de fabrica, o asi lo noto yo. Nesecito aumentar el brillo dado que se encuentra en un lugar donde existe mucha iluminacion.

Bueno el problema es que lo abri mire el FlyBack y solo bi un tornillo para cambiar el foco y no esta el que es para el brillo como en otros monitores. y este es mi problema ayudenme con este monitor talves esta camuflado por ahi, no se.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola mocho_zapato:

Normalmente en la placa del cinescopio viene un control de pantallas (Screen), con el que puedes darle más brillo.

En caso de no tenerlo, en la placa base, busca un micro potenciómetro con la siblas Sub-Bright, SBG (Sub-Bright Gain), O a veces solamente dice SB (Sub Bright).

La última opción si no tuviera estos controles, es entrar al modo de servicio, (Necesitas el manual para hacer esto), u subir el Sub-Brillo desde ahí.

Espero y te sirva esta información.
Saludos al foro


----------

